# TBG Southern Zone Shoot : This Weekend!



## dpoole

2nd weekend of April. Location Schley County 45 min east of columbus on hwy 26. 45 min west of Perry on hwy 26. 1 hr north of Albany on hwy 19. 2 hrs south of Atlanta on hwy 19. Map with directions and gps info to  be added .  Primitive camping available. Restroom facilities available. 154 poole road ellaville georgia 31806 will get you there. Lunch will be available. Pot luck supper sat night. Primitive skills demostrations plus they are donating what they make to raffle off for fund raisers for the TBG, flint knapping,rivercane arrow makeing,primitive fire building,bow building.


----------



## Barry Duggan

Superb, big spead at the Poole plantation.


----------



## bam_bam

Good deal.


----------



## Jayin J

Can't wait...


----------



## DAGATOR16

Really looking forward to having our Southern Zone shoot. Hope to make it an annual tradition, but it all comes down to participation and support. I'm sure it will be a blast and I hear Mr. Poole has an awesome location for this event. Please come if you can and bring a friend. 

Clay


----------



## TNGIRL

Can't wait......will be So much fun!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus

I will be at this shoot, and will demonstrate how a Southeastern two fletch rivercane arrow is made, from start to finish, chert point to nock. The arrow will then be raffled off with proceeds goin` to the TBG. 

Lookin` forward to bein` there.


----------



## TGUN

shooting both days or mostly saturday?


----------



## dpoole

TGUN said:


> shooting both days or mostly saturday?



mostly sat


----------



## TGUN

Great, count me in


----------



## Muddyfoots

Gonna be fun!


----------



## Tremark

need address for gps


----------



## hogdgz

Awesome, glad this is comeing together, even though i want be able to make it cause I am in a wedding that weekend. I know yall will have fun with them Schley Co. fella's, they are some great folks.


----------



## 2wheelfoster

dooh..Dad and I will be at Big Lazer WMA turkey hunting that weekend.


----------



## Nugefan

Donnie , I can do a fire by friction demo and then put the kit up for the raffle ....


----------



## belle&bows

If I ain't hot on the nubs of a jake gonna try and make this one


----------



## bam_bam

I will whittle out a bow and throw it in the raffle bucket also.


----------



## dpoole

2wheelfoster said:


> dooh..Dad and I will be at Big Lazer WMA turkey hunting that weekend.



Big lazer aint but a hop up US hwy 19 from where we will be at come for part of the day


----------



## dpoole

Nugefan said:


> Donnie , I can do a fire by friction demo and then put the kit up for the raffle ....



That would be GREAT thanks ANDY !!!!


----------



## dpoole

bam_bam said:


> i will whittle out a bow and throw it in the raffle bucket also.



awesome chris thanks !!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

Awesome place to host it, Donnie.


----------



## bam_bam

dpoole said:


> awesome chris thanks !!!!!



Not a problem buddy. Looking forward to it


----------



## SELFBOW

hogdgz said:


> Awesome, glad this is comeing together, even though i want be able to make it cause I am in a wedding that weekend. I know yall will have fun with them Schley Co. fella's, they are some great folks.



That's my excusesort of. I am going to one


----------



## howie_r

When I try to look up this address it keeps asking me if I meant 
Poole Rd, Ellaville North, GA 
is the address listed up top correct?


----------



## dpoole

howie_r said:


> When I try to look up this address it keeps asking me if I meant
> Poole Rd, Ellaville North, GA
> is the address listed up top correct?



the address is correct.


----------



## TGUN

Is This it?

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou....327684,-84.306164&spn=0.030099,0.055747&z=15


----------



## 2wheelfoster

dpoole said:


> Big lazer aint but a hop up US hwy 19 from where we will be at come for part of the day



We may have to do that. What a weekend. Turkey hunting and a traditional archery shoot


----------



## dpoole

TGUN said:


> Is This it?
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou....327684,-84.306164&spn=0.030099,0.055747&z=15



yes that is it


----------



## Jake Allen

Flyer added, map still to come!


----------



## bam_bam

Really looking forward to this one.


----------



## whiz

sounds like fun.


----------



## whiz

now i have two shoots to go to on the same day. in differnt dirctions. i am gonna have to git up early to git all that in one day.


----------



## Jayin J

42 Days, 9 hrs


----------



## bronco611

Are the fees the same if wife and child do not shoot, just attend and observe demonstrations and events?


----------



## dpoole

bronco611 said:


> Are the fees the same if wife and child do not shoot, just attend and observe demonstrations and events?



Eyeballin is FREE .


----------



## bronco611

Thanks for the quick response dpoole!!! Will try to fit this one in my schedule.


----------



## longbowdave1

Mr Donnie,

 I can make up a woodland quiver for the raffle table if you like. I would be glad to help raise some money for TBG. Just let me know and i'll send one down your way.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

longbowdave1 said:


> Mr Donnie,
> 
> I can make up a woodland quiver for the raffle table if you like. I would be glad to help raise some money for TBG. Just let me know and i'll send one down your way.



Get busy! 

I want one.


----------



## TNGIRL

longbowdave1 said:


> Mr Donnie,
> 
> I can make up a woodland quiver for the raffle table if you like. I would be glad to help raise some money for TBG. Just let me know and i'll send one down your way.



That'd be great Dave.....esp a pink one!!!! I'd love another chance at one of your quivers!!!


----------



## whiz

longbowdave1 said:


> Mr Donnie,
> 
> I can make up a woodland quiver for the raffle table if you like. I would be glad to help raise some money for TBG. Just let me know and i'll send one down your way.



miz whiz wants a pink one.


----------



## longbowdave1

I could send this one down that i just finished today, but i'm worried about causin' a big bidding war between the ladies! What do you think ladies?????? I'm afraid when Tomi, Tbug, & Ms. Whiz see it, it might go as far as hair pullin" and name callin' but for it's raffled off! 

 It's "Pank", blue, and natural reed, with a clear laquer finish.


----------



## dpoole

longbowdave1 said:


> Mr Donnie,
> 
> I can make up a woodland quiver for the raffle table if you like. I would be glad to help raise some money for TBG. Just let me know and i'll send one down your way.



We would love to have one of your quivers thanks!!


----------



## Jayin J

39 Days...


----------



## longbowdave1

mr donnie,

 i will get a quiver for ya!

 P.M. sent


----------



## dpoole

longbowdave1 said:


> I could send this one down that i just finished today, but i'm worried about causin' a big bidding war between the ladies! What do you think ladies?????? I'm afraid when Tomi, Tbug, & Ms. Whiz see it, it might go as far as hair pullin" and name callin' but for it's raffled off!
> 
> It's "Pank", blue, and natural reed, with a clear laquer finish.



 aint seen a good cat fight in a long time  Maybe we could sell tickets to the cat fight also


----------



## TNGIRL

dpoole said:


> aint seen a good cat fight in a long time  Maybe we could sell tickets to the cat fight also



I would love to have the quiver.....but you won't get to see us ladies "cat fight" for the it. I'd rather Lea or Miz Whiz have it...I do have others. I love the colors but really like the pink or natural colors the best. Dave you are just great to send one of them to us!!!!!


----------



## Tikki

Can't wait to see everyone!! The calendar is marked.


----------



## Barry Duggan

dpoole said:


> aint seen a good cat fight in a long time  Maybe we could sell tickets to the cat fight also


----------



## bownarrow

tip of the TBG hat to Donnie and the rest of the folks who made this happen, got my fingers crossed i can get off work for this one, been hearing what a nice place this is for a get-together/shoot. 

it was tuff going to work from the Central Zone Shoot, knowing what a good time was happening, but at least i got to be there for the first couple of hours and see some of your smiling faces---seems like that's one of my favorite parts anymore, the visiting with folks that i don't get to see any other time


----------



## longbowdave1

Looks like it will be the pink quiver heading down to the Poole Plantation. I put a nylon strap on it for the ladies and got it all packed up for the post office. I hope the ladies like it, it's not everyday you get something made by the worlds worst shot with a longbow!


----------



## TNGIRL

Thank you so very much for your generosity!!!!! That's fantastic Dave. But I just betchu there'll be a few gentlemen's names in the raffle for that nice quiver.....errr...for their wives of course!!!


----------



## sawtooth

Tikki said:


> Can't wait to see everyone!! The calendar is marked.



see if you can talk Jeff into going.....


----------



## Jayin J

32 Days


----------



## Muddyfoots

longbowdave1 said:


> Looks like it will be the pink quiver heading down to the Poole Plantation. I put a nylon strap on it for the ladies and got it all packed up for the post office. I hope the ladies like it, it's not everyday you get something made by the worlds worst shot with a longbow!



It made it, Dave. Donnie just called and said he had it and was as nice as expected.

Thank You!


----------



## longbowdave1

good to hear ya got the quiver! now find it a good home.


----------



## dpoole

longbowdave1 said:


> I could send this one down that i just finished today, but i'm worried about causin' a big bidding war between the ladies! What do you think ladies?????? I'm afraid when Tomi, Tbug, & Ms. Whiz see it, it might go as far as hair pullin" and name callin' but for it's raffled off!
> 
> It's "Pank", blue, and natural reed, with a clear laquer finish.



The Quiver is now in south georgia and it is planning on makeing the trip to the state shoot.


----------



## longbowdave1

Donnie,

Let that quiver adjust to the nice South Georgia weather before you take it outside! It was 15 degrees and snowing when it was made. I guess if was sunny and 50 degrees outside, I might not have been down in the basement making it?????? 

please take some video of the cat fight for me!


----------



## Jayin J

25 Days


----------



## dutchman

Jayin J said:


> 25 Days



I was wonderin' where you went...


----------



## Dirty44Dan

Hey, Miss Molly and I will be there.  I will bring something for the raffle.
Dan Spier


----------



## TNGIRL

Dirty44Dan said:


> Hey, Miss Molly and I will be there.  I will bring something for the raffle.
> Dan Spier



WHOOOOOHOO!!!!!!


----------



## back 40

*newbe here*

This sounds like it should be a good event.  It will be my first traditional bow activity.  What should I expect?  I don't want to stick out too bad.


----------



## Muddyfoots

back 40 said:


> This sounds like it should be a good event.  It will be my first traditional bow activity.  What should I expect?  I don't want to stick out too bad.



You won't stick out too bad..

Expect a great time, with a good bunch of folks.


----------



## schleylures

back 40 said:


> This sounds like it should be a good event.  It will be my first traditional bow activity.  What should I expect?  I don't want to stick out too bad.



exspect to get your pants shot off by tomi. Glad you are interest Edwin.


----------



## dpoole

back 40 said:


> This sounds like it should be a good event.  It will be my first traditional bow activity.  What should I expect?  I don't want to stick out too bad.



expect  to meet some of the best people you have ever met. expect lots of fun and expect the folks there to help you with anything they can!! dont worry about your shooting you aint seen us shoot this is about having fun and we have plenty of experts in lookin for lost arrows.


----------



## Jayin J

18 Days...


----------



## Tikki

back 40 said:


> This sounds like it should be a good event.  It will be my first traditional bow activity.  What should I expect?  I don't want to stick out too bad.



You will have a blast!!! Lots of great people to meet and so much fun to be had!!!


----------



## Tikki

sawtooth said:


> see if you can talk Jeff into going.....



Dendy,  it will depend on his youngest sons baseball schedule.  Trying to work it all out!!


----------



## TNGIRL

schleylures said:


> exspect to get your pants shot off by tomi. Glad you are interest Edwin.



you ain't right Wendle!!!!! I just saw your post!!!! I usually only shoot my mouth off most days!!!!!
Welcome Edwin!!!!!! come on an shoot with us!!!!!


----------



## Jayin J

15 Days...


----------



## dutchman

Tick tock, tick tock.


----------



## dpoole

HatchetDan walked the course yesterday and was drooling with possibilities for target placement  Said he sees plenty of devious possibilities


----------



## Nugefan

oh no ....


----------



## Jayin J

I heard some words today that there will be some "challenging shots through the woods" and "you might want to wear some waterproof boots"  I'm just sayin....


----------



## Muddyfoots

One arrow is all ya need...


----------



## baldfish

Vacation got cleared 
Kamp the traditional Dawg
Al33 and I will be headed down that friday


----------



## Dirty44Dan

Anybody interested in a demOnstration of doing camo dying with a turkey tail feather?  It looks really cool.
Dan


----------



## dpoole

Dirty44Dan said:


> Anybody interested in a demOnstration of doing camo dying with a turkey tail feather?  It looks really cool.
> Dan



i am sounds great 11111


----------



## dpoole

The course is set 25 targets.


----------



## Dirty44Dan

I am bringing some good knapping rock to the shoot. Obsidian, Pedernales, Edwarda Plateau, Texas, Georgetown, and several others. They range in color from white to black.  Some flakes too.
Dan


----------



## Nicodemus

Dirty44Dan said:


> I am bringing some good knapping rock to the shoot. Obsidian, Pedernales, Edwarda Plateau, Texas, Georgetown, and several others. They range in color from white to black.  Some flakes too.
> Dan





If you don`t mind, bring an extra piece or two of that Perdenales chert.


----------



## Dirty44Dan

I will.  I am also going to bring some little bags made uP of nice thin flakes just ready to be made into arrowheads.
Some of them are Keokuk chert-- a prwtty tan rock with dark orange stripe.  I have one or two osage staves also.


----------



## RogerB

dpoole said:


> The course is set 25 targets.



Do I need to bring arrows with brush chopping heads on them?


----------



## Tikki

Roger, from the stories I have heard, I am bring my bush axe!


----------



## dutchman

dpoole said:


> The course is set 25 targets.





RogerB said:


> Do I need to bring arrows with brush chopping heads on them?



I wonder if two dozen arrows will be enough. With 25 targets, it might not be...


----------



## Nicodemus

dutchman said:


> I wonder is two dozen arrows will be enough. With 25 targets, it might not be...





Welll....


----------



## dpoole

dutchman said:


> I wonder is two dozen arrows will be enough. With 25 targets, it might not be...



Yall can shoot from the PINK stake if you are scared


----------



## Nicodemus

Think dogwood saplins`...


----------



## dutchman

dpoole said:


> Yall can shoot from the PINK stake if you are scared



You know I like my targets a little on the trashy side.


----------



## Nicodemus

dutchman said:


> You know I like my targets a little on the trashy side.





Boy Howdy, you`re gonna fall in love with these then.


----------



## TNGIRL

dpoole said:


> Yall can shoot from the PINK stake if you are scared



awww Uncle Donnie.....you set a stake for ME???!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots

Nicodemus said:


> Boy Howdy, you`re gonna fall in love with these then.



I think some of 'em are  gonna have to be "tightened up"..


----------



## Nicodemus

Muddyfoots said:


> I think some of 'em are  gonna have to be "tightened up"..


----------



## dutchman

Muddyfoots said:


> I think some of 'em are  gonna have to be "tightened up"..



Make 'em as tight as you want to shoot 'em. You know I don't care.


----------



## RogerB

I just love being out in the woods communing with nature, Is that a bird in the distance I hear... NO it's the sound of a carbon shaft rattling off a tree!!, and is that the sound of a deer rusling through the leaves... NO it's the sound of size 12s kicking in the leaves looking for that arrow, and what about that sound, is it the sound of little children running and playing, NO, it's the sound of grown men and women laughing at each other and shouting "Tree Points".  So Muddyfoots, get in there and tighten them up, and in the words of Big Jim, let the stick slinging and tree killing begin!!


----------



## Muddyfoots

RogerB said:


> I just love being out in the woods communing with nature, Is that a bird in the distance I hear... NO it's the sound of a carbon shaft rattling off a tree!!, and is that the sound of a deer rusling through the leaves... NO it's the sound of size 12s kicking in the leaves looking for that arrow, and what about that sound, is it the sound of little children running and playing, NO, it's the sound of grown men and women laughing at each other and shouting "Tree Points".  So Muddyfoots, get in there and tighten them up, and in the words of Big Jim, let the stick slinging and tree killing begin!!



I hear you like moving targets..


----------



## Nicodemus

Muddyfoots said:


> I hear you like moving targets..





Do I need to start stockpilin` dillers?


----------



## Muddyfoots

Nicodemus said:


> Do I need to start stockpilin` dillers?



Sure. He likes "jumpers"....


----------



## bam_bam

Man I caint wait.


----------



## Nicodemus

It`s gonna be a good time. Ya`ll will enjoy the course.


----------



## Jake Allen

Muddyfoots said:


> Sure. He likes "jumpers"....


  

All about having fun. 

Sure appreciate you all setting up the course.


----------



## Barry Duggan

Gonna look like a mess of goats fed thru there when all is said and done.


----------



## bam_bam

May need me a few more arras.


----------



## Jayin J

If you got any arras that shoot around saplings, I would bring em...and lots of em...


----------



## TNGIRL

Barry Duggan said:


> Gonna look like a mess of goats fed thru there when all is said and done.



If that's the truth....BD, you might be the worst "old goat" of the bunch!!!!!



Jayin J said:


> If you got any arras that shoot around saplings, I would bring em...and lots of em...


Hey nuh huh.....we've got ninja arra's don'tchuknow!!!!!

I can't wait!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan

TNGIRL said:


> If that's the truth....BD, you might be the worst "old goat" of the bunch!!!!!:



You could very well be right.


----------



## Jayin J

We have another item to add to the raffle list which is being donated by Donal (my dad)  This is a handmade quiver in dark brown and tan.


----------



## TNGIRL

that's a fine satchel for sure!!!!!
I was gonna make one to bring but I just threw it out in the yard man...........


----------



## Jayin J

TNGIRL said:


> that's a fine satchel for sure!!!!!
> I was gonna make one to bring but I just threw it out in the yard man...........




That's some funny stuff right there, don't care who ya are!!!


----------



## Jayin J

9 Days..... till we all have to order some more arras'


----------



## TNGIRL

Jayin J said:


> 9 Days..... till we all have to order some more arras'



My arra company is on "HIGH ALERT".....


----------



## dpoole

Have 2 more boy scout troops from Americus coming. We are going to need some help with the youth range.


----------



## Jayin J

dpoole said:


> Have 2 more boy scout troops from Americus coming. We are going to need some help with the youth range.




We are going to need a bigger grill...


----------



## TNGIRL

dpoole said:


> Have 2 more boy scout troops from Americus coming. We are going to need some help with the youth range.



you got it.........


----------



## John Webb

hey if ya'll need somebody to shoot trees with, just get donny to find me. i'm the "Mighty Tree Slayer" now. and only five more days till its time to have some fun and meet ya'll. i look forward to it!


----------



## dpoole

25 targets are set and numbered  John done  so good on tree slayin had to relocate a few targets.


----------



## John Webb

I plan on workin on a few more this weekend too


----------



## Barry Duggan

dpoole said:


> 25 targets are set and numbered  John done  so good on tree slayin had to relocate a few targets.



Are you saying all we need now is our hand held pruning utensils?


----------



## Muddyfoots

Barry Duggan said:


> Are you saying all we need now is our hand held pruning utensils?



You got a pocket chainsaw?


----------



## Barry Duggan

Muddyfoots said:


> You got a pocket chainsaw?



No, but I did attach a 1 1/4" hole saw thang to a couple of my arrows...you know, just in case.


----------



## Nicodemus

Donnie did say something about if it was too tough for the men, they could shoot from the pink posts.


----------



## dpoole

the hog behind the dogwood saplings was  nicodemus idea


----------



## TNGIRL

I always have my pruning clippers with me


----------



## Nicodemus

TNGIRL said:


> I always have my pruning clippers with me





Better leave them at home and bring a chain saw...


----------



## Muddyfoots

Nicodemus said:


> Better leave them at home and bring a chain saw...



Heck,it ain't that  bad. Plenty of holes to shoot thru.


----------



## Barry Duggan

Nicodemus said:


> Donnie did say something about if it was too tough for the men, they could shoot from the pink posts.



I'd rather try to ride a bobcat thru a plum thicket than shoot from the pink stakes.


----------



## dutchman

Nicodemus said:


> Better leave them at home and bring a chain saw...



I ain't scared...



Muddyfoots said:


> Heck,it ain't that  bad. Plenty of holes to shoot thru.



That's all anyone should even ask for...you can shoot it with me so I can hear you bellyache about $10 arrows...


----------



## TNGIRL

Nicodemus said:


> Better leave them at home and bring a chain saw...



Nic, you don't know my clippers......


----------



## pine nut

Dang!  Yall are gonna have soooo much fun, I wish I could make it, but I gotta head the other way.  I'll sure be thinking about being there though!  Congratulations to Donnie and Danny especially and everyone else that got together with them to get this thing up and RUNNING so quickly.  If you guys ever forget that folks love you, go back and think of these days!  I'd be included on the list myself, andas Jeff sometimes says I said, " There seems to be a special bond that exists between those of us that enjoy doing things the hard way!".....I rest my case. 

Again, I wish I could be there, but had previous commitments in other directions see pic of my third love below:

 Bill


----------



## dpoole

any tree tops or other such stuff found in front of the targets was caused by the bad weather last night


----------



## John Webb

lets get a clean up crew to go out friday evenin and remove any new obstacles.


----------



## TNGIRL

Bill, that Sadie sure is a sweetie pie!!!!!!
I have found my morel crop for this year, growing nicely......maybe I can bring a few with me to cook up on Friday night??? if there's anything to cook with or over down there? ya'll ever ate any morels down there???? I'll be traveling but can wrap them and keep them protected and moist til I get down there on Friday......


----------



## p paw barry

hello,, can i add a pink arm guard to the mix????


----------



## TNGIRL




----------



## dutchman

The Nugefan and me will roll in late Friday afternoon. See you people then.


----------



## hogdgz

Durn!!! I hate Andrea and I are not gonna be able to make it, I know yall will have a blast with some good folks and some South GA hospitality. I will be at one of my best friends wedding. Shoot Straight!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots

hogdgz said:


> Durn!!! I hate Andrea and I are not gonna be able to make it, I know yall will have a blast with some good folks and some South GA hospitality. I will be at one of my best friends wedding. Shoot Straight!!!!



Chase, I'm sure he would understand..


----------



## Nicodemus

I wonder if that rain the other night made them limbs, saplins`, vines, brambles, and other assorted brushpiles grow any bigger?


----------



## Muddyfoots

Nicodemus said:


> I wonder if that rain the other night made them limbs, saplins`, vines, brambles, and other assorted brushpiles grow any bigger?



Mother Nature can be a beast....


----------



## Jake Allen

Nicodemus said:


> I wonder if that rain the other night made them limbs, saplins`, vines, brambles, and other assorted brushpiles grow any bigger?



Ain't no matter. 
Just shoot in amongst 'em.


----------



## Nicodemus

Jake Allen said:


> Ain't no matter.
> Just shoot in amongst 'em.





Ain`t gonna be a whole lot of choice...


----------



## dutchman

Muddyfoots said:


> Chase, I'm sure he would understand..



If he's any kind of friend at all, he should.


----------



## TNGIRL

Chase, I spoke with Donnie yesterday....and he told me to BE SURE to let you and Andrea know ASAP that ya'll are MORE than WELCOME to come on Sunday and shoot with us and have a great time!!!! And Donnie told me to extend that invite to any or all that can't make it on Friday or Saturday, to join us on Sunday anyway!!!!! So consider yourself invited Chase and Andrea!!! no excuses now!!!!


----------



## dutchman

Well, I've got me two dozen new shafts flecthed up for this event. I am counting on that being enough. 

See some of y'all tomorrow afternoon and the rest of you on Saturday.


----------



## Muddyfoots

dutchman said:


> Well, I've got me two dozen new shafts flecthed up for this event. I am counting on that being enough.
> 
> See some of y'all tomorrow afternoon and the rest of you on Saturday.



We'll be around. Y'all be careful.


----------



## Nicodemus

Muddyfoots said:


> We'll be around. Y'all be careful.





Yea, they don`t need to richochet no arrows to the north, at daylight!!


----------



## DAGATOR16

Mr. Poole, got your phone message this evening. I plan to make it on Sat. Looking forward to seeing y'all. 

Clay


----------



## dpoole

HAWK THROWIN sat also bring yours and fling along.


----------



## hogdgz

We will try and make it Sunday if we can!!!


----------



## dpoole

The PORTA POTTYS have arrived and are waiting on customers


----------



## Nicodemus

I got so much stuff ready to go, I feel like I`m fixin` to defend the picket wall at The Alamo.


----------



## Barry Duggan

dpoole said:


> The PORTA POTTYS have arrived and are waiting on customers



Hope you invested in multi rolls of non-skid as well.
Going into late Saturday, early Sunday, some of them air treatment hangy downs might be right on time too.


----------



## bam_bam

Nicodemus said:


> I got so much stuff ready to go, I feel like I`m fixin` to defend the picket wall at The Alamo.



know what you mean. Got my stuff loaded today.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Quite a few already here. 

Y'all come. Gonna be a good time.


----------



## Nicodemus

Muddyfoots said:


> Quite a few already here.
> 
> Y'all come. Gonna be a good time.




I`ll be there close to an hour before daylight. Reckon any of them boys will be awake?


----------



## Barry Duggan

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll be there close to an hour before daylight. Reckon any of them boys will be awake?



If not, I figure you'll have no problem sounding reveille for them. 

We'll probably come rolling in from around 9:30 to 12:, depending on how many short cuts I get Neil to take.


----------



## Nicodemus

This event was great! Good to see everybody again. I really appreciate the invite.


----------



## whiz

Thanks for the great shoot.  Really nice place.  We look forward to another shoot real soon!


----------



## Barry Duggan

Many thanks to the host and all those who made this shoot happen. Was amongst a bunch of fine people, shot my fill, and came home worn out. 

Thanks again for prayer cloth Tomi.


----------



## trad bow

Best gathering and shoot I have attended in years. Great job to all who pulled this off. This is exactly how it should be done. Thanks!


----------



## dutchman

Great shoot all around. The course was super with very realistic shot presentations. 

Thanks to the following people for what they did to make this shoot possible:

DPoole - our generous host who was involved in planning everything that went on at the shoot
Dan Beckwith - planning, set up, and all day help in running the shoot
Muddyfoots and crew - for cooking lunch for us, and help in planning and set up.
The set up crew - don't have a list of the names of everyone who was in on this but I expect that Harrel and Wendell Poole were there as well as several others. Y'all did fine.
Tony Smith - for running the youth range. He was busy as there were a number of youth, mostly Boy Scouts, in attendance. They had a big day!

It was a great event people. You call all be proud of the results!


----------



## gurn

All right all this talk and carrin on is fine and dandy.......................but.......................

WHERES THE PICTURES!!!!!!!!

I want at see all the faces all grouped tagether and picture me in the bunch!!

Oh yea RC if yer readin this I might be ah no count Yankee and live dang nar the same latitude as that Wisconsin feller
But I do know what pond scoggin is and aint ah bit fraid ah the noise they make. Old Dave must not get out much.
Were covered up with em in SE Michigan. I'll give ya hint that proves I know. They sure love makin weird noise and fishin.
 Come ta think ah it............................... does Barry fit that description??


----------



## Necedah

I'd say South Georgia Traditional Archery is off to a fine start. Thoroughly enjoyed the whole experience 
and looking forward to the next one. The presence of the Boy Scouts really added a lot to the shoot. It was great sharing with them what we all enjoy so much.

Dave


----------



## sawtooth

man we had such a good time! My wife shot better than me and that wasn't too fun to listen to on the way home. A BIG THANK YOU to everybody that made it happen! The course was just right and the food was excellent. It was good to see everybody again.


----------



## bam_bam

Best shoot I have ever attended!!! Everyone that made this possible done such a woderful job. I cant wait to see some pictures. Really great to see all my friends.


----------



## RogerB

Great shoot, loved the laid back atmoshere. Good food and demos.
Thanks to all that had a hand in making it happen, and Chief for the entertainment.
After watching BamBam make an arrow head out of that crumbly rock, I believe he could make a silk purse from a sows ear!
I though ya'll said the course was going to be trashy, I could see a little piece of every target, now 4 turkeys in the first 7 targets was abit evil.
What a great time an great folks.
Alright Tomi and Al..... Pictures!!!


----------



## belle&bows

Had a great time seeing old friends and makin some new ones! Lot's of fun and a great set up on the course. Tough but not as bad as all the talk goin on last week....I loaded up on arrows cause I was skeered. Round 1 shot with necedah and ppaw barry and round 2 with Al, sawtooth and TIara.BTW, that girl had some good tuturing by dendy. 

 Fine venue Donnie, look forward to the next one down your way.

Thanks to ALL who had ANYTHING to do with puttin this together

David


----------



## back 40

*Posted an album of pictures my profile page.*

Hello All,
What a GREAT time.  Met a lot of wonderful and knowledgeable people.  The good hearted humor was great medicine.  Didn't really care if I missed a target or lost a few borrowed arrows!  Thanks to everyone who helped and gave valuable advice...Edwin


----------



## choctawlb

This was an an awesome event, thanks to all who helped make it happen It don't get no better than this!
Ken


----------



## Muddyfoots

Don't get no better than this one. Thanks to everyone who made it happen.

Ken 
Nic
DanX2(DirtyDan and Hatchetbow) 
Andy
Donnie
Y'all are owed alot!


----------



## choctawlb

Need to go ahead and post that the 2nd Annual Southern Zone Shoot will be April 7th, 2012. We want folks to have plenty of time to plan so they don't miss the next one.
Ken


----------



## Nicodemus

Muddyfoots said:


> Don't get no better than this one. Thanks to everyone who made it happen.
> 
> Ken
> Nic
> DanX2(DirtyDan and Hatchetbow)
> Andy
> Donnie
> Y'all are owed alot!





Nope, if anything, I owe ya`ll. I had myself a big time, as I always do when I`m up there at Buck Creek. Dang near a second home.  Any time ya`ll need help, ya`ll know to holler.


----------



## Dirty44Dan

Thanks, Donnie, for letting use your wonderful place for the Southern zone shoot.  You were an awesome host and everyone is very grateful to you for hosting this shoot.  Molly and I had such a great time.  Muddy and Dan and Harrell and Wendell and everyone, thank you so much.  Ken and Bam Bam, thanks for your help, also.
Dan and Molly Spier


----------



## dpoole

thanks to all yall who helped put this event on. i aint gona name em cause i would leave some out thanks, Thanks to all who demonstrated yall made the day. Special thanks to all who came and took part without yall are why we put it on hope yall enjoyed and learned from the demos. Boy Scouts thanks for coming it made it a special day having yall come,Thanks to all who gave of your talents for the raffle items!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan

I'm sure there are some free arrows down at the Poole Plantation. I can vouch for one...well make that two, since Neil made a donation as well.


----------



## dpoole

Barry Duggan said:


> I'm sure there are some free arrows down at the Poole Plantation. I can vouch for one...well make that two, since Neil made a donation as well.



we accept donationswas gettin low on arrows and figured i could stock up this way


----------



## TGUN

Mr. Poole, thank you for the venue. I had a great time.

Bill


----------



## Nugefan

Thanks to everyone that made this event the good time it was ....

Thanks for letting me demo some of the skills I have been taught ... I had a blast ....




I got a good lesson in fire by friction in a damp enviroment ....


----------



## Tikki

I wanted to thank everyone for a great time.  Gotta chance to see old friends and made a few new ones!!! It was truly a great time and great fellowship!!


----------



## DAWGsfan2

man what a time i had,this was my first shoot and although all my gear was barrowed (thanks wendall and dutch)i had a awesome time.was good seeing old friends and makin new ones.love hangin out in schley cty.want to thank each and every one who made this happen.i know you guys made them scouts some happy campers.thanks again


----------



## bownarrow

Thanks and congratulations on a great event. Wish i could have experienced it in person but my scouts report it was awesome. When you get good people and a good location together with some hard work it makes for a memorable time.

thanks also for participating in the nomination process, looks like the slate is almost filled with excellent candidates.


----------



## schleylures

Was a blast Thanks everyone, That came shoot and had anything to do with it.


----------

